
Show HN: Screen-Space Ambient Occlusion from Scratch – 3D Shading on 2D Screen - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Screen_Space_Ambient_Occlusion
======
speps
Using terrain for this is not particularly representative. You should try one
of the typical test scenes used by research papers on ambient occlusion like
the Sybenik cathedral or Crytek Sponza, those models are free from there :
[http://graphics.cs.williams.edu/data/meshes.xml](http://graphics.cs.williams.edu/data/meshes.xml)

Secondly, in the video it seems the ambient occlusion changes depending on the
view direction (or light direction) which is wrong. The "ambient" in ambient
occlusion means it doesn't depend on the view direction or main light
direction (I simplify here of course).

Finally, some performance results would be nice. I mentioned that on your
previous project as well but it's essential in anything graphics related.

------
scotty79
> ... depending on the viewer and camera position, different areas are
> occluded.

Can it be made to look good for viewing with separate rendering of each eye?

